
What Is GNU Social and Is Mastodon Social a “Twitter Clone”? - exolymph
https://robek.world/featured/what-is-gnu-social-and-is-mastodon-social-a-twitter-clone/
======
Asturaz
Saw now that I commented in a newer post:

What I have seen the small amount of time I have spent on Gnu Social is that
the Privacy settings is not feasible. You can close down your profile that
only your accepted followers will be able to see and interact with your
private posts. The issue I have addressed is that, if you want to have
followers of your public feed and let friends access the private feed there is
no option for that.

------
1337god
Amazing Article!

